# Illinois 10pt buck



## Arrowhead (Nov 8, 2009)

I shot this one on Nov. 3 with my bow. It dressed out at 202. Im after a bigger one Ive seen 4 times now. Good luck guys!







I don't know why the pic is not showing, I have posted many pics before. I might try tommorow, sorry guys.


----------



## pinemartin (Nov 8, 2009)

No pictures? if not it didn't happen









Just kidding. congratulations on a nice buck


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 8, 2009)

Just happen to find this picture...Does your look anything like this one?...


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 9, 2009)

Yep thats it, how did you find it? I don't know whats going on with me trying to post pics. I never had a problem before. Thanks


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 9, 2009)

Arrowhead said:


> Yep thats it, how did you find it? I don't know whats going on with me trying to post pics. I never had a problem before. Thanks



I just quoted your post and linked it, then used AS hosting vs photo bucket...


----------



## fulldraw84 (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like a dandy. Whereabouts are you located in IL? From what i have seen so far it seems like the bucks are not pushing too hard. Hopefully this week! Good luck on the other monster you are after.


----------



## boda65 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Smile a little!*

Nice Buck! You look a little serious, though. If I got that one I would look like this :hmm3grin2orange: Congratulations.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Great Looking 10 point*

Yep! Always bigger in Ill. You have some fantastic deer down there. Got him with a bow... Good Job!! He's a wall hanger for sure.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the good coments guys. I live in Essex, its near Braidwood. I shot him just inside Will Co.


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Nov 9, 2009)

Congrats on your nice buck.


----------



## catman963 (Nov 17, 2009)

robfromaz1977 said:


> Congrats on your nice buck.




:agree2:  VERY nice!!!  Hope I get to see one like that, when I am out on the first day of rifle around here!!!


----------

